

Ask HN: What's your opinion of the dating/relationship nature depicted in "Her"? - chirau

What would be the pros and cons of such a scenario? Would it be better than the current dating scene? Alternatively, what would be the ideal dating scene if it were up to you?&lt;p&gt;For a trailer and more information about &quot;Her&quot;:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.imdb.com&#x2F;title&#x2F;tt1798709&#x2F;
======
piratebroadcast
Fucking weird.

